# مشروع مركز تجارى ترفيهى يحتاج الى نقد عاجل بناء ؟؟!



## دار الاعمار (7 مارس 2007)

ما رأيكم بهذا المشروع ؟؟


----------



## essa2000eg (7 مارس 2007)

الاخ الكريم لا ادرى ولا افهم معنى كلمة معمارى مسلم محترف ومعمارى مسلم مبتدئ لذلك ارى ان تقوم بتعديل الاختيارات هذه نقطة 

النقطة الاخرى المهمة هى توجييه ارفف الهايبر ماركت به مشكلة يفضل ان يتم توجيهها الى المدخل حيث يتمكن الداخل من رؤية اكبر قدر ممكن وايضا لسهولة الحركة للدخول والخروج وشكر على مجهودك


----------



## دار الاعمار (7 مارس 2007)

استدراك :
المقصود من كون العمل لائق بمعمارى مسلم مبتدىء او محترف من وجهة نظرنا هو ان العمل قد ارتقى لمستوى يؤهله لان يكون فخرا للمسلمين!!! وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دار الاعمار (7 مارس 2007)

essa2000eg قال:


> الاخ الكريم لا ادرى ولا افهم معنى كلمة معمارى مسلم محترف ومعمارى مسلم مبتدئ لذلك ارى ان تقوم بتعديل الاختيارات هذه نقطة
> 
> النقطة الاخرى المهمة هى توجييه ارفف الهايبر ماركت به مشكلة يفضل ان يتم توجيهها الى المدخل حيث يتمكن الداخل من رؤية اكبر قدر ممكن وايضا لسهولة الحركة للدخول والخروج وشكر على مجهودك


شكرا جزيلا على مشاركتك الرأى و أنا سعيد جدا بتوضيح فكرة العرض فى الهايبر


----------



## دار الاعمار (7 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

















:67:


----------



## cadmax4 (8 مارس 2007)

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركات الرائعة وهذه الايجابية ونتمنى لك التوفيق فى جميع اعمالك المقبلة ولكن لنا بعض التعليقات لو سمحت
على التصميمات تقليدية نوعا ما وتحتاج الي الكثير من الحداثة بالنسبة الى هذه النوعية من المشاريع 
اما بالنسبة الى الصور فعليك اعادة النظر اولا في مشكلة الاضاءة في البرنامج المستعمل في اخراج هذه الصور وخاصة اللقطات الليلية وكذا الالوان المستعملة في هذا المشروع تحتاج الى ذوق ارفع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## مهند هلال (8 مارس 2007)

الاعمدة في الواجهة المامية مغطية علview ,ودراسة المواد المستخدمة اكثر


----------



## shagrath13 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا عضو جديد هنا و يشرفني أن أبدا مشاركاتي بنقد لمشروعك الجميل.
و لأخذ العلم انا طالب سنة 4 هندسة عمارة في جامعة البعث في سوريا.و النقد من خلال خبرتي الخاصة.
1-ال 3d يحتاج إلى احترافية أكبر و أعتقد أن السبب هو أنك لم تعطي العمل وقته الكافي للتصميم ثلاثي البعد.
2-الألوان تحتاج للتعديل (كما قال العضو cadmax4 ) و بالحقيقة أميل لرأي العضو (مهند هلال) لأن الألوان هنا لا تعبر عن مواد البناء المستخدمة.
3-تكوين الواجهة مقبول و لكن أعتقد أنه يحتاج للتعديل من حيث الارتفاعات و محاولة الوصول لإيقاع معين من ارتفاعات الكتل المكونة للمشروع و يبقى هذا موضوعا اختياريا و رأي خاص حيت أن الارتفاعات قد تكون مقيدة بشروط معينة خاصة بمشروعك.
4-بشكل عام المشروع مقبول كخطوة على طريق الوصول للتصميم النهائي و لكنه تقليدي جدا كتصميم نهائي.
5-الموقع العام مناسب للمشروع و الحركة فيه مريحة وواضحة.
6-تصميم المسقط جيد و محلول وظيفيا كما يبدو لكن الصورة ليست واضحة تماما.
7-ملاحظة عن اللقطات المختارة: أنصحك باستخدام زوايا تشويه أكبر في لقطاتك و اختيار لقطات أكثر احترافية بحيث تبين فيها التكوين بشكل اوضح و أقوى و أضف بعض الأشخاص إلى اللقطات لبيان نسبة ارتفاع الشخص بالنسبة للبناء -الإضاءة قوية جدا في اللقطات النهارية بينما الظلال خفيفة و هذا يضعف من واقعية اللقطة فالظل عنصر هام جدا جدا للحصول على واقعية في الصور.
-اللقطة الليلية جيدة لكن بالتدريب يمكنك إعطاء إضاءة أكثر واقعية.


----------

